# 1 inch emt bender



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Anyone know how old this bender is?

It says "Peco emt bender 640" on the side.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like it came over on the Mayflower.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The thing about many of the old benders is that they have no starpoint, no arrow, and the radius might even be different. On many, probably that one too, handle straight up is 45 degrees. I'll stick with the Benfield style, ie Klein, Ideal, Greenlee, and Benfield. The Appleton and GB benders aren't even good enough to call them boat anchors. 

PECO is still in business, and they have been since 1935. They make THE BEST weatherproof SE cable fittings. You can buy that same bender brand new today.

http://peco.thomasnet.com/item/tools-accessories/e-m-t-benders/640?&seo=110&plpver=1001


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Ive never seen one before, I'm so used to the "newer" style emt benders. Maybe it looks older than it really is?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

whats wrong with the gardner bender benders?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I agree with Shunk, the GB's are made to be used on the floor, (at least the ones that have used were) thats why I dont like them. 
I guess the newer ones have degree marks on them now, to bend in the air.

I prefer the Greenlee benders because they come with the center of bend marks on them as a bonus. I always use center of bend for offsets and kicks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> whats wrong with the gardner bender benders?


Handle straight up is 45°, not 30.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i love old tools i just dont like old tools with no markings  all my benders are ideal and i like them. i need to buy a hickey bender for 1/2 and 3/4 emt now


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks 480 and here i thought all the time it was me


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Handle straight up is 45°, not 30.


Not the newer ones.


----------

